
Monads Categorically - andrzejsz
https://bartoszmilewski.com/2016/12/27/monads-categorically/
======
moxious
I have read many monad tutorials. I acknowledge the elegance.

Would someone meet me halfway though and describe to me a specific pragmatic
task that a monad accomplishes...and, most crucially, why it is better than
the dozens of other options that are out there in programming land?

